# Dog with an eye ulcer...



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with dogs with eye ulcers?

Beginning of last week my girls were playing when not long after I noticed Mollys eye weeping clear fluid (may have been coincidental),

I washed it out and kept an eye on it (no pun intended!) and by Wednesday morning it was no better, in fact was getting worse - she was squinting and it looked red - so booked her in to the vets the same day.

Iodine stuff was put in which revealed a long ulcer - indicating it was caused by a scrape - and she was put on eye drops. Her eye was starting to look better, being able to fully open it, until last night when she was squinting again. 

Took her to the vet again today and her ulcer has infact got worse...very red around the eye with lesions on the eye.

Anyone had experience with this with their dogs?

She is being referred to an eye specialist (either grove lodge or optivet) which I should hear back about tonight or tomorrow.

I am so worried about her loosing her eye!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I have just come back from vets with harry he has been having ulcers on his eye and been treated with drops,they have finally found out that it is an eye lash that has grown inward,he has to go next week to have it pulled out,I am just worried it does'nt grow back again.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

My dog had an eye ulcer. I think she hurt her eye whilst out in the woods, but regardless we didn't notice anything until she started to close her eye a lot probably a few days later. Took her to the vets and some drops were put in which identified an ulcer. She came away with eye drops and told to take them over a week and see how she went. She took them and all seemed fine. About a fortnight later she started to close her eye again. We went back to vets and she was booked in for an op. She had debridement of the ulcer and eye washed out. (basically he scraped away at the ulcer and washed it all out). She had more drops, strong antibiotics and some other drops, had to take about 4 drops about 5 times a day for at least 5 days. What a nightmare that turned out to be, for every drop I got in I lost another 5 drops just trying! He said he expected her to make a full recovery, and if I stuck to the drop regime he hoped without scarring. He was right, her eye healed, no scarring and her eyesight is fine.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Born2BWild said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with dogs with eye ulcers?
> 
> ...


My samoyed became prone to eye infections and ulceration, usually they give antibiotic eye ointment rather then drops as it stays in the eye longer he used to have to have them in 3 probably 4 times a day.

One time his ulcer wouldnt heal, so they had to have him in cauterise the eye and then stitch it temporarily shut so that it healed it did, but I also took him to a eye specialist to have his eyes checked out as he became prone to them and I suspected dry eye, which my vet said he didnt think it was. Turned out he had dry eye lack of tears and moisture which was the problem all along as dirt debris and bacteria can cause dogs with dry eye to be more prone to infections and ulcers. Dry is a simple test takes a couple of minutes and they have to have an oitment to make the eyes produce tears called optimmune and/or artificial tears at least until the optimunne starts to work.

What eye drops did he give you? They should be antibiotic only, some are combined with steroid and you should never use ones with steroid on an ulcerated eye it prevents it healing.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for your replies, I always worry...they keep me on my toes!

At the moment she is on painkiller to take the pain away as she seems in discomfort - these are called Cimalgex.

She has Fucithalmic eye drops and viscotears for eye lubricant.

Haven't had a phone call this evening so should expect one tomorrow regarding referral to a specialist xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Born2BWild said:


> Thank you for your replies, I always worry...they keep me on my toes!
> 
> At the moment she is on painkiller to take the pain away as she seems in discomfort - these are called Cimalgex.
> 
> ...


Fucithalmic is just antibiotics, and viscotears was what the eye specialist prescribed for my samoyed when he was diagnosed with dry eye along with the optimmune until it worked.

Hope you get your appointment quickly and they get it sorted out.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

My pup at 5 months got a scratch which resulted in a melting ulcer. In 24 hours went from vet treatable to specialist hospital (in fact he was transferred while still under anaesthetic). Resulting in a conjunctival graft. 

Understand the drops scenario...we had to put in 24 a day and took 4 of us to hold him down.

He has had problems with it being too vascular but result is that it saved his eye, it is scarred but at least he can see.

He is back for a check on Thursday but can honestly say I don't notice it anymore, just others do 

Can really recommend the Vet Eye Hospital in Leominster.

Good luck with your pup.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for your replies, glad your dogs are better/treatable. Vet rang me shortly after posting on here with referral appointment for tomorrow which I'm pleased there's no wait! Can't risk it with eyes... She's to have no brekkie (just her thyroid tablet) in case sedation/anaesthetic is needed. Hoping for a good outcome...thankfully she doesn't mind the eye drops and just stands there which is helpful  If this was Cleo I would have no hope as she's a little fidget! xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Born2BWild said:


> Thank you for your replies, glad your dogs are better/treatable. Vet rang me shortly after posting on here with referral appointment for tomorrow which I'm pleased there's no wait! Can't risk it with eyes... She's to have no brekkie (just her thyroid tablet) in case sedation/anaesthetic is needed. Hoping for a good outcome...thankfully she doesn't mind the eye drops and just stands there which is helpful  If this was Cleo I would have no hope as she's a little fidget! xx


Good luck tomorrow, let us know how its going, does help when they let you put the eye drops in doesnt it luckily my samoyed was the same as he had to have the optimunne and lubrication for his dry eye for the rest of his life.


----------



## Polarbear2008 (Apr 3, 2013)

My old dog had an ulcer and had to have her eye stitched to help with healing - she hated having drops in. The stitches were dissolving ones and thankfully once the stitches came out her eye was healed. Two years later, at 17, she got another one and due to her age was unable to have it stitched. We had to persevere with drops but sadly she became very ill and I lost her at 18 years and 3 months. 
I hope all goes well for you at the eye specialist and your dog gets fixed


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Here is an update on Molly....

Molly saw the eye specialist today and it wasn't as straight forward as eye ulcers! The specialist says what Molly has got is like an auto-immune problem. Not only does she have ulcers (which on close inspection looked like tiny gun shots) but she has inflammation. Blood vessels present all around the eye with red blood filling around. The specialist said it makes it tricky as with inflammation you need to use steroids but with ulcers it's advised not to... Given the circumstances Molly is on steroid drops twice daily (as opposed to 4-5) to be used cautiously and gingerly and if worsens to cut back on these. Also, on antibiotic drops 3 times daily. She is also wearing a cone to avoid self-irritation. 

I think that's everything she said...I have been poorly with a tummy bug so you can imagine getting there was a mission but knew I had no choice as Molly really needed to see this specialist.

She is going back next Tuesday unless I need to take her back sooner if it worsens, she's in discomfort or I fear it not making progress.

And turns out its both her eyes...the right eye is worse than the left but the same thing is happening in the other eye.

Has shocked me as I thought it was just ulcers but seems there is a bigger problem than initially thought...

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Born2BWild said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is an update on Molly....
> 
> ...


So sorry it is more then the straightforward ulceration it was first thought to be. Hoping the new drops will really help.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> So sorry it is more then the straightforward ulceration it was first thought to be. Hoping the new drops will really help.


Thank you, hate seeing my doglets poorly. Let's hope these drops work their magic...xx


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry for your news, but at least you are now being treated. Dogs are never simple!

Hope you are feeling better too


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear you dog has eye problems, and one that sounds complex to say the least. My dog os recovering from a corneal graft...I have become a bit paranoid about it...the eyes are so delicate arent they? Good luck


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, hope the eye drops have started working now and you are both feeling better.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I know it's been a little while since I updated on Mollys progress so thought I'd check in...

Firstly, thank you for your replies.

Mollys eyes are much better although scarring will always be there along with cloudiness (fat deposits). As its an auto-immune problem there's every chance of it coming back if not kept under control so she is on optimmune eye drops twice daily for life (unless it comes back and she needs to go back on steroids!).

£46 + £3 dispensing fee for a 3.5g tube is not cheap I must say...thank goodness for insurance!

Hope you're all well x


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Glad the Optimmune is helping, Lily needs it also for the rest of her life due to dry eye along with Lubrithal and Lacrilube.

It is an expensive wee tube of cream but worth it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Born2BWild said:


> I know it's been a little while since I updated on Mollys progress so thought I'd check in...
> 
> Firstly, thank you for your replies.
> 
> ...


My samoyed had optimmune for dry eye that made him prone to eye infections and a few time he had ulcers too at one point and ulcer didnt heal so he had to have the eye cauterised and stitched shut before it healed. The optimmune is good though and after he was on that he didnt have any more problems so hoping it will be the same case with yours. Kerato conjunctivitis sicca (Dry Eye)
can have a few causes but one of the causes is auto immune the immune system attacks its own tear glands so they dont work and produce tears. Although its not the only cause.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for your replies.

*Touch wood* the Optimmune seems to be keeping her eyes at bay with no signs of a reoccurrence. And I would rather buy expensive cream that works and helps her then several cheapy ones that have no effect 

Her tear ducts are fine, she's tear tested everytime she goes for a check up and producing normal levels of tears. They're looking along the lines of Keratitis plus something auto immune - it was tricky to tame as was inflammation and ulcers so steroids had to be used cautiously.

Glad to hear you've had good results with Optimmune also 

A little tube does seem to go a long way too! x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Born2BWild said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> *Touch wood* the Optimmune seems to be keeping her eyes at bay with no signs of a reoccurrence. And I would rather buy expensive cream that works and helps her then several cheapy ones that have no effect
> 
> ...


Thankfully it does as it is quite expensive, cyclosporine thats in it was first used to stop transplant patients rejecting donor organs, and they found that as a side effect it increased tear production which is why mine had it, but as its also a immuno suppresant figures why they give it with auto immune problems.


----------

